# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  Temporary fencing

## woodchip

Has anyone come up with a good alternative to hiring it? 
Possibly making your own(any good designs?), or buying it (for a compaible price to hiring it for 9 months), & selling it when finished. 
obviously it has to be as safe as possible. 
cheers

----------


## manofaus

what does a panel cost to hire per month?

----------


## woodchip

about $1.40 per metre per month. 
so for 60m say...$80-ish per month

----------


## BaysideNana

If you are building why not put the money into the permanent fencing rather than waste it in hiring fees?  That's my plan for the next build.  With the current house the builder didn't use 'any' fencing at any time during the build (even though it was a requirement of the approval) and council turned a blind eye, whereas other builders in the area all erect temp fences.  He also didn't contain rubbish and it blew all over the estate...not nice!!! 
Also, I know of an owner builder who bought temp fencing then resold it when finished, afaik, they recouped their money and the next owner of the fencing did the same.   
Not sure if this helps?

----------


## Gaza

> obviously it has to be as safe as possible. 
> cheers

  issue is all rental firms fence systems are enginered, they have to set it up differnt if you put shadecloth on or if there are signs or gates. 
best option is to buy from fortress fenceing panels and feet, i think each panel is around 100bucks plus feet and clamps. 
depends on how many meters of its worth while, but considering not many builders own fencing and they are using it all the time it might be cheaper to hire, 
we have also found thats it cheaper to hire from local builders hire company not a fencing company on the last few jobs, 
you you could buy 2nd hand colorbond fencing and use that but its alot of work.

----------


## Markt

I made some up by buying some old roofing (trimdek) off Ebay pretty cheap.  It had been someone old garage roof) and then I got some old pieces of timber/star posts to make the fence.  For the gate part I used some temporary fence panels but for the rest I used the trimdek method.  Worked well, was sturdy.  At the end I sold the trimdek back on Ebay and lost $20.  Being a solid fence it saved having to put any shade cloth on it, which after a few months in the wind falls off.  Even if I hadn't been able to sell the metal on Ebay I would have been able to recycle it for free to get rid of it.

----------

